# "escalated this case" ?



## osthp (Apr 1, 2016)

I sent an email to UKVI for the second time asking about update of my spouse visa application. They asked for a bunch of information so they can expedite it to the relevant department, and then replied with: 

"With the information you have provided, we have now escalated this case to
the relevant department who will investigate your case and will be back in
contact as soon as possible."

I've been searching everywhere to understand what exactly this means and I haven't found a clear cut answer. I feel like it's a generic email because they didn't even add my name after the Dear in the beginning of the email. Does this mean they're going to put me ahead of whatever queue I'm in? Or are they going to actually look at my application now? Some threads have said that as soon as possible means within 5 days, and it's close to 5 days since I received that reply. Should I look forward to a reply soon or just keep waiting?

Any insight would be really helpful, thanks.


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

It's a generic reply, just like one you get from any company or organisation. They aren't promising anything specifically. Just your question will be put to the relevant people. What they will do in response is another matter.


----------



## Kilmesaurus (Mar 23, 2016)

osthp said:


> I sent an email to UKVI for the second time asking about update of my spouse visa application. They asked for a bunch of information so they can expedite it to the relevant department, and then replied with:
> 
> "With the information you have provided, we have now escalated this case to
> the relevant department who will investigate your case and will be back in
> ...



My wife made a query a few weeks back and got the same message, asking you to supply them a wad of information before they reply. They did reply, but didn't answer my wife's questions, and the answers were nonsensical. So my wife sent off another email and has never heard anything since - around 3 weeks and counting.


----------



## osthp (Apr 1, 2016)

Joppa said:


> It's a generic reply, just like one you get from any company or organisation. They aren't promising anything specifically. Just your question will be put to the relevant people. What they will do in response is another matter.


Ah, thanks. Looks like they're full of generic replies and not a solid answer. 



Kilmesaurus said:


> My wife made a query a few weeks back and got the same message, asking you to supply them a wad of information before they reply. They did reply, but didn't answer my wife's questions, and the answers were nonsensical. So my wife sent off another email and has never heard anything since - around 3 weeks and counting.


Absolutely ridiculous honestly. Might as well get an answer from a magic 8 ball than sending an email to them.


----------

